# Baroon Pocket Dam 30th December



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Ash and I arrived at the ramp bout 4am and very excited to get the yaks in and get stuck into the bass.So yaks in and we trolled over to the western side just north of "cod Beach" (we have made up names for certain locations ). On the way over i managed a small spangled perch on a stumpjumper.(my only fish not on a tassie devil) Yaks were beached and the assault beagn. I managed a bass in no time and was estatic that we had found them so early!My phone rang just as i cast out and it was Angus asking where we were, i had hooked up while on the phone so he and terry were over in no time to get in the action..It was a cool site to see all 4 yaks beached next to each other..Angus didnt waste any time in getting a nice bass and after a few piccys it was sent home..I cant remember excatly how many bass we pulled from this bank but i do know the spangled perch total began to suprise all of us already Hahahaha nearly forgot! ASH! He got his 1st bass ever here! A nice one too and on a tassie devil! Never seen Ash so happy to hold a fish in is hands.But im sure all bass fishos can understand that feeling..Godd on ya Ash, ya got the bug for life now! 
So the next place we had a go was "dire Straights".It didnt fire like it last time for me and angus but it mite be due to a boat we passed saying they just pulled 30 bass from there. 
"Big Bass Bay" was the next port of call,and on the way there ASh nailed his 2nd bass on a spinner bait.Could have heard his woohoo's from b risbane i reckon ..i managed a bass just out side the bay and we all had several hits coming in to the bay. Once inside Angus was the 1st to notice how much the water level had fallen since our last trip.Cant remember if any bass were caught in here sorry guys..but i know this where Terry caught a 1000 spangled perch and ASh had a fight with a tree....This is where he met up with the "boaters".. we had a bit of a chat on a near by bank, caught more spangles then croosed the dam to troll around a nice rock cliff on the way back to the ramp for lunch...on the way back Angus and I managed a few more bass and ASh and Terry played around with the perch some more So we get back to the ramp and we all started flicking tassies out around a marker bouy...this where Terry got his 1st bass!He was very relived to break his so far duck of a trip....we had double, triple and even quadroople hookups here! and right where we started from! Angus and I were neck and neck for a while in the bass stakes here but a few in a row had me in double figures! Lunch time and the whole crew was chatting fishing sharing a story or two and meeting new faces. it was a great break from the fishing. and thanx again to the guys for putting on the feed....and those snags u made ray,,,bloody bewdiful mate!....after lunch a few more bass from the ramp area and another few hundred perch and back off to the "cod Beach" area....the wind was up and white caps everywhere by now and the water really silted up over this side...Angus and i were worried this mite not be good for getting any more bass but we were proven wrong.. thankfully....we managed to get a few right in close in the dirty water...nearly every bass here would brick you in the weeds so you would have to wait till they wanted to come out then get stuck into them again....another 100 perch here and terry got another bass around the corner.....Tiredness was kicking in and the decision was made to head off home....Trolling back Ash got hid 3rd bass! I was trying to get my camera out of the bag for too long and the bass jumped out of his yak my bad ash...sorry...
So it was an awesome day...over 50 perch caught by the Yakkers alone! never seen so many caught on lures before!
the final tally james-18 bass 15+ perch
Angus-10 bass
Terry-7 bass 1232 perch 
Ash -3 bass 11 perch?
Sorry if i missed anything guys


----------

